# Baileigh Challenge build.



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

So after a long debate over what to build for the challenge. I figured it had to be something special. Something that has meaning. Well during my internal debate with myself. My sons Cub Scout pack leader asked me if I could build something for the dens Scout leader who is retiring after 60+ years of scouting. and then the light bulb flickered!! and I went to work! 

Materials list:

Quarter sawn cherry
Walnut
Clear cedar
copper bar
copper tacks.

I didnt have the camera ready (battery not charged for initial milling. But i did get some of the milling!!

setting miter saw to square!








cutting parts to length








checking for square








checking for square and dimension


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*milling Continued*

checking width








Cherry pieces all cut to size!















Walnut piece cut to size. 8 x 14 ish and 1/8 inch thick...(more on the thickness later)


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Joinery*

Next comes all the joinery. I forgot to mention in the last post. I forgot to get the cedar pictures, But they will show up sooner or later. Oh and I used some pine as well! But here is the joinery It mostly consists of bridal joints. that were cut by hand. 

Cutting of the bridals!!






















Nothing too fancy. just some old school bridal joints.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I needed a way to make an 1/8" dado... so I made a scratch stock that is 1/8 x 14 inch.








note the "ears" on the tip? I did that to give the sides of the scrapper an edge to help prevent tear out. as you know cherry is bad for tearing and chipping.








scratch stock is scratchin and the stock is scratched!! notice the clean shoulders and crisp corners?








more to come!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Now it is time to turn our attention to the emblem!!


emblem pieces are cut from pine because it has a unique wide grain with a lot of variables that can be manipulated. 

This picture shows the top & bottom sections edge glued together making 6 pieces into 2 pieces. and that is a solid 3/16 copper bar im using for the middle band.








test fitting all 3 pieces together.








dry fitting the emblem panel and frame.








close up of dry fit and final smoothing of emblem. 








I hope you all are liking this so far. It was an honor to build this and it was also alot of fun. My seven year old also helped in some of the work!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*dry fitting*

Here I am dry fitting all of the joints. I did not take a picture of all of the joints. but there is enough that you should be able to determine what I am making by the end of this post!

test fitting 8 bridal joints!








side view of bridal joints!! Notice the Greene and Greene influence?








fitting of the sides. also thought I would add a scratch bead to the sides of the project.









If you have not figured it out by now, I am making a keep sake box.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Assembly TIME!*

I guess now its time to show the assembly pictures!

frame work, bottom panels, middle divider with triple bead scratch, and small tray. the tray is carved from a solid block of cherry.















Originally I had some different feet, they were some sleigh runner type feet that I just did not like. So I went to the lathe and turned some button feet instead, 







Much better!!

Yes Much better, with the different feet!. I also chamfered the ends of the bridal joints. adding to the greene and greene style.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is really looking sweet! I love the fact that you are primarily using handtools for this too. Adds the personal touch.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Assembly continued*

Time for some copper tacks!!








pre-drilled some holes for the tacks, I felt the bridal tenons were a bit on the narrow side. and I really did not want to risk splitting one. So I thought it best to pre-drill. 








tacks are dipped in epoxy and then hammered in place with a small tack hammer..... I guess now I can say this project has hammered copper accents too?? lol


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Finishing!*

here is the finishing process. after all the final scraping, touch ups. making sure all the tenons are chamfered square ( in the last post, the pic of the hammered copper tacks! you can see the tenon chamfers are not straight). its time to apply the finish. I started a good wipe down with mineral spirits, then applied BLO. 3 good soaking coats. to really bring out the grain. then I applied 3 coats of shellac, then it was buffed with paste wax. I do not know how many coats but it was several (thousand maybe?)






















remember when i said I removed all the glue spots?  missed one! Will have to fix that. No matter how many times I check, look and inspect, I always seam to miss atleast 1 or 2 or 12 glue spots.:furious: Also I did end up using poly on the top around the emblem because it was a bear to get the paste wax out of all the corners and in and around the emblem itself, I also used a wood burner to high light the emblem. I really like how the grain is matching up and kind of flowing through the piece,


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

final view of the piece before the lid is added. 








Right, left and front view of box, also added the dangley thingies to the sides and front, I thought they added a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I had a late addition to the materials list, I used some eucalyptius burl wood for lid buttons :whistling2: ......... truth be told. I laid out the locations for the hinges on the wrong side and had to fix the knife marks!:furious: 
mistake / change of plan ..... tomato / tomatto lol


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Yep it fits in the 18 x 18 x 18 box*

here are few pictures showing the measurements. there is a 12" rule along the top and that is a 6" square on the side, the picture with the lid open has the 12" rule against it for sizing.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Baileigh Pictures*

Here is where the box took it on its own accord and decided to pose for glamour shots around the shop. showing off the vastly inferior machinery used in its creation. Is it just me or is it wishing it was with Baileigh equipment instead?

at the Ryobi table saw. 








at the Delta planer








at the Dara James 4" jointer








at the General Lathe


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Final Glamour self pictures!*

And here we are at the end of the project, the Box is now posing for its own self glamour pictures!
















My boy Hayden will be presenting the box to the scout master a week from Sunday, I hope he enjoys it as much as Hayden and I did building it!

Thank you all for looking, 
And Thank you to Baileigh for hosting this contest, And congratulations to the winner!

Here is a link to the inspiration for my design, 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/sincoxEthan/Pipes&DrumsBox/Pipes&DrumsBox-01.asp


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh man, what a great box! I love the design. And the wood is awesome. I know the retiring scout leader is going to love the box. Big time! Even without the Scout tie-in, it's an incredible looking box. Very, very nice. I also love how you worked the grain on the emblem.

I've been recently asked, too, to make some scouting stuff: 8 Arrow of Light plaques for the AoL presentation at next month's Blue and Gold banquet. Need more time... 

Anyway, you did a fantastic job on this piece. You set the bar high. Best of luck to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

fantastic box! The details and variety of joints are incredible. You have also reminded me just how slow I am! That looks like about 6 months of work for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the fine compliments! After seeing the work all of you guys put out of your shops. It means a lot


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

What a cool build to read through. I love the use of different tools. The end project looks great too. The hat looks really realistic too!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Bam! :thumbsup:


Good luck!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I gotta say, that is one Fantastic box. I love how you made the grain flow in the fleur -de- lis. I am in awe of the many hand tools that you used. I wouldn't even know where to start to acquire some of them, like the "scratch" tools.

That whole picture process at the end was hilarious!

very nice job on the whole project!

As I was involved in scouting growing up, and my father being a leader for many, many years, I know the retiring leader will be floored with this as a gift. I hope he can appreciate all the labor that went into making such a nice piece.

Good luck in the contest!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

OUTSTANDING! Absolutely beautiful job :thumbsup:

That decorative piece on top really adds to the overall effect of the box. I can see how this is really going to be hard to pick a winner...

I really love how everyone is pushing themselves beyond their comfort zones on this one.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a really sweet piece of work. He's gonna love it. Make sure you take some Kleenex because after that much time, a box like that is gonna set off the waterworks.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Great presentation, I also like all your tools with their hats


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

nicely done .love the joinery and tacks


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice!, in fact, VERY NICE.

I love the mistake handling, been there, done that, hehehe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you all again for the kind compliments! It truly does mean alot!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Way to go wema. Nice workmanship.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice box, I like the fleur-de-lis!


----------

